# London, UK



## ajmall (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey all, my friend wants me to help her start a model portfolio. We want to do location shoots around London in a fortnight or so but not 100% on the best locations. 

I know London pretty well and did a small recce around Holland Park where a friend did some photos a while ago but all the green space is private and for residents only  

Any quiet greenspace spots people can recommend?


----------



## Lensmeister (Sep 1, 2005)

Green Park ... St. James Park (take nuts Squirrels are friendly), Richmond there is the park there and the river, try some pictures in a street like Oxford Street of the model susposedly walking along to or from work etc. 


*STAY AWAY* from South of the river!

Born and bred in Stockwell and had my dad killed there.


Damn all these Ideas and no models


----------

